# Bombed by my dad



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Take it easy Pops! My folks just got back from a Cuban cruise. I said, "if you can find some cigars, pick me up a few." So he did lol. It was really cool. He doesn't smoke but he was stoked to have the opportunity to get from the motherland, as well as just being a cool dad. They toured a cigar factory in Cienfuegos and the tour took them to a shop.

I'm hesitant on freezing them though. I figure they're going right into a sequestered box just for them, at 62% rh, they're quality brands from a government shop, I dunno, I'm terrified that if I freeze them I'll screw them up. We'll see. I'll read up more about it.

Either way, Thanks dad! You've got some solid bombing skills.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Do you need an annoying little brother? Righteous beat down!!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Very cool.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Wow, good job pops. That's a righteous haul right there.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice haul.. Freeze em

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Nice haul.. Freeze em
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice!! Great looking selections!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I know if you look it up, it says cubans are frozen before they're shipped outta the country. But when look at the cars they drive, kinda makes you wonder what year the freezers were built.

After you open you first box of well traveled beetles, it won't be a question.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

What a score! Good for you! That’s an awesome dad you’ve got!


----------



## skipper469 (Jul 2, 2018)

Your dad bombs like a pro


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

He's a good man.

I dunno. I'll probably freeze them. I could also let them hang out at 62 and if I see any pin holes I can freeze them and just smoke up the dead beetles lol.

I see what you're saying @UBC03, you get your box, let it rest at the right conditions, but the beetles are happily at work as your cigars acclimate. You open it up a few months later and the damage is done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

ubc03 said:


> nice haul.. Freeze em
> 
> sent from my sm-g925v using tapatalk


^^^
+2


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

He’s not a smoker but took his time to tour a Cigar Factory for you. thats really cool, not to mention the fine selection!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Olecharlie said:


> He's not a smoker but took his time to tour a Cigar Factory for you. thats really cool, not to mention the fine selection!


Definitely. He's a good guy. He did want to see the factory, and he and my mom did a few other tours. I have to talk to them as see what else they did. I know they were in Havana as well. My mom kept mentioning how there's all these beautiful beaches but no boats...no pleasure cruisers, jet skis, yachts.....kinda ominous. His dad used to do business down there back in the old days and I forgot to ask if he'd ever been there as a kid.....


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Way to go Dad! Never to old for dad to lay one on ya!


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I know you guys have been waiting to know, but I did decide to freeze them. I read somewhere that beetles can come up at temps as low as 64 degrees, my cigars are always above that, so I figured better to be safe than sorry. 

Plus there is an insane amount of info out there on how to freeze your cigars so....hopefully I'm doing it right...... I should have them out of the freezer and into the microwave by Saturday..........





kidding about that last part.....


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Lmao....that’s funny


Sent from the poor-shack!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice haul.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I know you guys have been waiting to know, but I did decide to freeze them. I read somewhere that beetles can come up at temps as low as 64 degrees, my cigars are always above that, so I figured better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> Plus there is an insane amount of info out there on how to freeze your cigars so....hopefully I'm doing it right...... I should have them out of the freezer and into the microwave by Saturday..........
> 
> kidding about that last part.....


Scared me bro..but I have seen worse WTFs around here.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I know you guys have been waiting to know, but I did decide to freeze them. I read somewhere that beetles can come up at temps as low as 64 degrees, my cigars are always above that, so I figured better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> Plus there is an insane amount of info out there on how to freeze your cigars so....hopefully I'm doing it right...... I should have them out of the freezer and into the microwave by Saturday..........
> 
> kidding about that last part.....


The frozen Pizza setting works best :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

I remember you talking about them going. Did they enjoy the trip? Anything sketchy? 
Next time you can quarantine instead of freezing. 6 to 8 weeks in there own little tupper cell then of to general population. Great Bomb Pops.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Pag#11 said:


> I remember you talking about them going. Did they enjoy the trip? Anything sketchy?
> Next time you can quarantine instead of freezing. 6 to 8 weeks in there own little tupper cell then of to general population. Great Bomb Pops.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


They had a good time. Nothing sketchy that they mentioned. Apparently there were enough army guys hanging around. Everything's run by the gov. Although my dad mentioned he saw a lot of bars on the windows. My guess is that they make sure the tourists see the best of Cuba even if there's other types of things going on.

I was gonna quarantine them but then I thought, what if there's an infestation, even within the quarantined lot. My big concern was that I'd ruin them, after reading a bunch, I'm confident they should be alright.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

